# Tascam US-122 USB-midi/audio - no sound in MP3s or wave files



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,

I've just joined. Glad to be here. :wave:

I have been using a Tascam US-122 USB-MIDI/audio interface for years, but now I get sound produced (via speakers or earphones) only in Cubase VST 5.1. In other words, it plays only MIDI files. However, the strange thing is that I can hear the wave files as a track in a song in Cubase but, when I try to edit them in Audition 1.5, there's no sound.

***I also get no sound when playing MP3s or wave files in the normal way.***

Is it possible that the Tascam US-122 has become faulty, or does this seem like a software problem? I tried installing the latest drivers from Tascam, but that screwed things up completely. I had created a Restore Point, so I was able to go back and keep working ... but only in Cubase.

Isn't that weird? I really need help... :sigh:

Thanks in advance,

John.
_________________
My setup:-

PC (not MAC) + Acer laptop
Cubase VST 5.1 + Steinberg VSTi's
WinXP Pro
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (1.83 GHz)
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe motherboard
Tascam US-122
Rode NT3 mic
1.50 GB of RAM
200 GB HD plus...
Boss BR-900 portable studio, WHICH I WANT TO SELL IF I CAN GET A DECENT PRICE!


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

I fixed it myself! Yesss!!! :4-clap:

I strongly suspect that the problem was caused by Windows Media Player 11. This virus-like beast provokes so much trouble, so I uninstalled it! You did what? Yes, HB31, I managed to do it despite Uncle Bill's efforts to prevent me. (In fact, he calls it a "rollback", but it's gone). For that I deserve an IT gold medal anyway. Yes, HB31. :grin:

I had one last go at 4.30 am a few nights ago, after about a week of struggling, on and off.

I must admit that it was the XP Troubleshooter-thingy that eventually got me there - having got rid of The Beast, I then checked the Windows Volume Controls. I re-set it to play via the TASCAM and checked the Wave play volume. It was not muted, but set to minimum. Result: No sound! I had *not* set it to minimum - probably Windows Media Player 11 had, via some unwanted upgrade from Uncle Bill.  (BTW, I *do* know how to disable those upgrades).

However, having raised the volume and got my sounds back, I found that I had now to just touch the volume control with my cursor to get sound for more than one MP3. Weird. :sigh: Was it the Winamp Lite that I use that was causing this to happen?

Yesterday, I tried a Playlist in RealPlayer, and consecutive MP3s finally played. Razz! I then got rid of Winamp in all its forms (I like the old versions, which don't take an hour to open) and installed Winamp 2.95. Everything's now fine. And my Cubase VST 5x continues to work happily, so it definitely wasn't that ... thank God. Without Cubase, I'm a dead man! ray:

Why have I written all this? Just so it's on record, in this and many other forums - it may help someone in the future. And I'll be immortal! :3angel1:

Remember: BEWARE of Windows Media Player 11... Evil!

Enjoy your M-U-S-I-C...

HB31.


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

hi human bean
glad you solved your problem
unfortunately i seem to be having a similiar problem:
basically my audio interface usb edirol ua5 shows a signal in coming from a mic or line input but no signal is registering in cubase sx3. all the windows sound device options are correctly set, inputs, outputs. the problem seems to lie in the main sound and audio device volume menu, which shows the edirol ua5 volume at minimum and there seems no way for me to change this. i've tried many things. including reinstalled the edirol, cubase, unistalled sp3, which included windows media player. although wmp still seems to be in my programs list so don't know if its been properly uninstalled. its very frustrating. also i did manage yesterday to get sound through the edirol when playing with midi in cubase and managed to bounce out a file and import as audio and that played back fine. it is only when i try to record in that there is no signal. 
don't know whetther there is a clash with my sigma tel C major audio default card...
anyway any help would be greatly appreciated
cheer
q


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, qbase,

This is really tricky for me to answer 'cos I'm not very techie. You can see by my last post that I get to things by trial and error.

I assume that you're using a laptop because you have a Sigma Tel C major audio card as default: http://www.google.be/search?hl=en&q=Sigma+Tel+C+major+audio+card&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

I don't know laptops too well and the UA-5 24-bit/96kHz USB Audio Interface not at all, but I guess it works much as my Tascam does.

You may try to get rid of the Windows Media Player 11 completely: http://techie-buzz.com/technology-buzz/how-to-uninstall-windows-media-player-11.html - you can replace it with Windows Media Player 10: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/default.aspx or even an older version: http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=wmp

Are you a member of http://www.cubase.net/phpbb2/ ? They are soooh helpful. You can find all my posts there under Username JohnatSongLand.

You may need to investigate codecs too: http://www.google.be/search?hl=en&q=codecs&btnG=Google+Search&meta= - I played around with my codecs a bit, but that wasn't the solution in the end.

Sorry about all the URLs here, but reading through them may help you.

P.S. Here's Microsoft's solution uninstalling to WMP 11 (How to uninstall Windows Media Player 11 in Windows XP): http://support.microsoft.com/kb/934372. The trick is to prevent Windows updates from reinstalling it, although that hasn't happened to me.

P.P.S. You may like to look through all the various forums where I posted the solution that I posted here: http://www.google.be/search?q="This...+much+trouble"&num=20&hl=en&safe=off&filter=0

If I can help more, I will, but if you copy/post your problem around the Net, you'll get there in the end ... I hope.

Trusting I've been a bit of help,

John.


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

*USB audio interface and Cubase - No signal recording in*

Cheers John really appreciate your help.
Unfortunately i still haven't resolved the problem. Still no signal into cubase or as a mic in windows. Using xp the sound and audio devices volume tab still sets the volume of the edirol (usb audio interface) at its lowest, so no volume, which is where i guess the problem lies. I am getting a signal into the Edirol and can listen through it to midi tracks created in cubase, can also import audio and listen to that. Just can't record anything in.
Things I have tried:
-Reinstalling cubase sx3, the edirol drivers (i don't have the original disc with me so have had to download them from the edirol site)
-Unistalling sp3, wpm11
-different usb ports

Could itunes create a conflict? also have VLC media player installed.
I don't know much about audio codecs 

Ok if you have any ideas please let me know. its very frustrating
If anyone else can help please do! 

cheers
q


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi again, qbase,

Your Windows Volume Controls program is called sndvol32.exe (in C:\WINDOWS\system32) - just a piece of free information. I've said that because I have to go to Start => Run => sndvol32.exe to use it since my Tascam US-122 doesn't 'allow' me to use it.

Mine is very simply set - have a look at the attachments. Is yours anything like that?

I'm sorry I can't remember the exact steps I took to resolve my problem, but it was the XP Troubleshooter-thingy that eventually got me there, as I've said. When on your Desktop, press F1 (Help) and search for Troubleshooter. Our exact problem isn't shown there, of course, but maybe you can get there that way too, by trial and error.

Could iTunes (or VLC media player) create a conflict? I also have them installed, with no problem. So it may not be that. But who can be sure?

I don't know much about audio codecs either, and that wasn't the cause anyway. Open Device Manager and you'll see them there under Sound ... Controllers. But I wouldn't change anything if you don't know what you're doing. Here's a bit of reading for you anyway: http://www.google.be/search?hl=en&q=audio+codecs&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

Have you got rid of Windows Media Player 11? Try that and, again I suggest you post your problem in the Cubase Forums. Try this one: http://cubase.net/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=c6939190d57d58d9ef8816961e130b60

Sorry I can't be more helpful. If you lived in Brussels I'd happily pop round and look at your computer with you! ;o)

Good Luck,

John.


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey John
Ok I've run the system volume chain to bring up the same windows as your attachements. When I go to Options- Properties there is a recording and a playback option, but when the Edirol ua5 is selected I get no volume options for the Recording setting, with playback I do have the volume controls. When the Sigma card is selected there are volume options for both Recording and Playback. And yep pretty sure I've got rid of WMP 11. Can't see anything related to it in Programs. 
Shame you're not living in London ! 
Its getting really frustrating ...
q


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

OK - the problem is between your EDIROL UA-5 & Win XP. What version of XP are you running? SP1? SP2? SP3? 32-bit or 64-bit?

It could be drivers. Do you have the latest EDIROL UA-5 drivers? I assume you do because they're not showing any XP 32-bit drivers here: http://www.roland.com/products/en/_support/dld.cfm?ln=en&dsp=0&iCncd=495 (assuming you're running XP 32-bit).

Do you accept Micro$oft automatic upgrades? These *can* cause problems like this. Maybe there's something here that can help you: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23...sb-audio-driver-installed-instead-105978.html

You could also ask lister110 for help...

Let me know...

John. )

Afterthought: It could be a configuration in your EDIROL UA-5. Try to find an EDIROL UA-5 forum. I've tried, but no luck so far.


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

hey john
i think you're right thats where the issue lies. i probably should have told you sooner but basically i've been using the UA5 with Windows and Cubase for about 5 years and never had a problem. But I have recently had XP reinstalled on my computer so everything has changed. Hence the problem.

I did have sp3 installed and had the problem. I have tried uninstalling it, and now have sp2 but the problem persists. 

I've tried both these drivers downloaded:
EDIROL UA-5 Driver Ver.2.0.0 for Windows XP / Windows 2000
EDIROL UA-5 Driver Ver.3.0.1 for Windows XP / Windows 2000

How can i tell if i;m running 32 or 64 bit? But weird still that I can playback audio but just not record it.

Have checked out all your links. Edirol support in the UK is closed until next week. If i haven't resolved the problem by then i will try contact them. Will also attempt to message lister110 .

Cheers again John 
You give me hope !
q


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey again q,

If you have recently had XP reinstalled on your computer, no doubt lots of things have changed. Stay with SP2 - at least that's what I've done, for now anyway. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, I say. You're probably running 32-bit. Don't sweat about that - 64-bit is still pretty rare.

I think that Edirol support & lister110 are probably a good route to take. It's clearly a configuration somewhere. Nothing is 'broken'. :wink:

And you seem to have the correct drivers too. OK - keep me informed...

John.

I'm glad I give you hope! :wave:


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

hey hbean
no reply from lister.
still no luck resolving the problem. 
also notice that none of my troubleshooting link seem to be working
don't know if its related... 
q


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

You mean the links in the XP Help/Troubleshooter?


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

yes those links


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Strange. Do you have the CD of XP?


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

I took my laptop to a shop where they reinstalled everything for 40 pound. So I don't have a windows disc. Also I tried to update to sp3 today because it seems like whether its 2 or 3 I still can't use the Edirol. But the update didn't work....


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's the problem with buying computers with Windows installed - they don't give you a CD. I think that's a ripoff, but it's a worldwide thing. Happens everywhere.

Here's some interesting stuff about SP3: http://www.google.be/search?hl=en&q=sp3+won't+install&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

I think that Edirol Support is going to have to be your answer, q. You said they reopen on Monday, so that's where I'd go next.

John.


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

yep ripped off again ! 
another thing i've noticed is that the edirol driver which i downloaded from their site is not digitally signed.... dunno whether this has any implications?


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

No, "not digitally signed" shouldn't cause a problem. I think it's a Micro$oft thingy. I often install stuff and get that message - I think Windows creates it, especially if you use drivers that are not MS's own. Typical: Use our stuff or die! :wink:

You haven't really been ripped off regarding the Windows CD - although I did say it myself! It's common practice, unfortunately. If the shop didn't install XP as you required, then (for the 40 quid you've paid!) you should be able to go back with the laptop and get them to sort it out. :4-thatsba I would...


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

Well i think they did their job. I've been researching it a bit more and looks like it might be a problem with the Sigma Tel audio driver. 

http://www.fixya.com/support/t126525-dell_inspiron_sigmatel_c_major_audio[/B]

http://www.ekhoury.com/2006/08/25/sigmatel-stereo-mix-support-for-dells/

so looking at downloading a few different audio drivers and seeing how they go...


----------



## HumanBean31 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you'll get there in the end, q. I had to do just the same - search all over the place. I'll be interested to know what Edirol say about all this if you get them as of tomorrow...


----------



## sunjan (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I don't know if this issue has been resolved, but I have the same problem with my UA-5.

I've posted my troubleshooting here, and got some answers:
http://taperssection.com/index.php/topic,115534.0.html

(You might have to register to read the thread)

I'm quite sure that there's some other service or background process in XP conflicting with the input signal.

Did any of you run XP in safe mode or similar?


----------



## qbase (Dec 26, 2008)

hey bean,
well its taken me a while to finally post what happened: if you can believe it after everything i went through, spending almost three weeks installing and reinstalling various drivers and programs, i finally noticed that i had the digital/analogue button on the ua5 set to digital and so that signal was being received in, i changed it to analogue and now everything is working fine !! unbelievably silly not to notice or have checked that!
oh well all is well thats end well
and thanks for all your help too!
q


----------

